# The Difference between a Good Girl and a Bad Girl



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)

Good girls say "thanks for a wonderful dinner"...
Bad girls say, "what's for breakfast?"

Good girls never go after another girl's man...
Bad girls go after him AND his brother.

Good girls wear white cotton panties...
Bad girls don't wear any.

Good girls wax their floors...
Bad girls wax their bikini lines.

Good girls loosen a few buttons when it's hot...
Bad girls make it hot by loosening a few buttons.

Good girls make chicken for dinner...
Bad girls make reservations.

Good girls blush during bedrooms scenes in movies...
Bad girls know they could do better.

Good girls never consider sleeping with the boss...
Bad girls never do either, unless he's very, very rich.

Good girls believe you're not fully dressed without a strand of pearls...
Bad girls believe that you are fully dressed with JUST a strand of pearls.

Good girls love italian food...
Bad girls love italian waiters.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 26, 2005)

Good girls are like hotmom23 
bad girls are like mino


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Good girls are like hotmom23
> bad girls are like mino


Have you tried hitting on Hotmom23?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Have you tried hitting on Hotmom23?


 

Thats awesome!!!

GO get'er Kefe!


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 26, 2005)

6/10


----------



## god hand (Nov 26, 2005)

Good Girls end up married to a bad boy
Bad girls end up married to a good boy and then cheat on him with a bad boy


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 27, 2005)

good girls complain a lot...


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 27, 2005)

good girls swallow
bad girls dribble


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Good girls believe you're not fully dressed without a strand of pearls...
> Bad girls believe that you are fully dressed with JUST a strand of pearls.


  Or a pearl necklace?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 30, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Or a pearl necklace?


----------



## MyK (Nov 30, 2005)

good girls take it in the ass!

bad girls take in two holes at the same time!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 30, 2005)

Good girls take it up the booty.

Bad girls complain about it.


----------

